# Chic, la réclame ! [V.2.0]



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

Hop là ! 





​


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

​


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sex in the City



Mais il a été plagié  


DocEvil knows good sex*




(* and isn't afraid to ask)​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hop là !


Tu as le chic pour créer des discussions inédites et vraiment passionnantes. 

_Bon, je vais tâcher de fouiller dans mes archives..._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a été plagié
> 
> 
> DocEvil knows good sex*
> ...


Merci ! Merci, merci, merci ! :love:

P.S. : Merci ! :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

Ces pubs sont extraites d'un très vieux sujet que notre bon Doc avait ouvert il y a fort longtemps. Vous avez compris le principe...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Août 2006)

Super!  





_Dites, je trouve pas la version 1 du fil... :rose:  _

edit : j'ai ma r&#233;ponse, merci Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Dites, je trouve pas la version 1 du fil... :rose:  _


Elle est là, mais beaucoup d'images manquent.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Dites, je trouve pas la version 1 du fil... :rose:  _



Ici


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

Un grand Classique, un must : le modérator de Foguenne !


----------



## benkenobi (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle est là, mais beaucoup d'images manquent.



Oui, d'ailleurs si leurs auteurs pouvaient en reposter quelques-unes ce serait cool !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ces pubs sont extraites d'un très vieux sujet que notre bon Doc avait ouvert il y a fort longtemps. Vous avez compris le principe...



Oui oui...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2006)

Je crains le pire...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Il a quand même morflé, Pacino...


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

*La Barre Amokaltine ? c'est de la dynamite !! (accent suisse inside)





*


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>


 
je ne le répéterai jamais assez: couillon, va


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2006)

:d :d :d


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

AVANT : 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​



APRES :


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2006)

Pub !


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2006)




----------



## da capo (29 Août 2006)

j'y vais de ma petite patte maladroite .
(cliquez pour agrandir bien sur)



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2006)




----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

g&#233;nial Tibo 

:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>


MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!
Faut vraiment que je te paye une bière


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!
> Faut vraiment que je te paye une bi&#232;re



En parlant de &#231;a, j'ai fait 2 conversions &#224; ma bi&#232;re pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; ce week-end   :love: :love:

Ed  it : effectivement  (ceci dit, vas donc en trouver du cot&#233; de Marseille  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, j'ai fais 2 conversions à ma bière préféré ce week-end   :love: :love:


&#231;a doit pas &#234;tre compliqu&#233; non plus.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

*BOULEZ CETTE CHOSE LONGUE ET VERTE POUR MOI!!!* :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2006)

ça me rappel des truc


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2006)

Moi aussi...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2006)

je viens de retrouver &#231;a :






edit : 



> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 2 (2 membre(s) et 0 invit&#233;(s))
> macinside, Amok*


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

on ne l'arrête plus....   :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

il _"&#233;gr&#232;ne"_ ses souvenirs..... 


  :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

Et encore, vous évitez le pire ! Croyez moi ! 
Bon, maintenant que l'impulsion est donnée, place à la jeune génération !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

Il a dit la _jeune_ g&#233;n&#233;ration Fab


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2006)

Je sais que je suis un vieux, putain, mais qu'est  ce que tu veux, je ne m'y fais pas... C 'est pas la peine de me le rappeler &#224; chaque fois...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



ça fait peur  toute ces bouteilles aux forme phallique


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2006)

Une petite soif


----------



## philire (29 Août 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)




----------



## macinside (29 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​



ça va beaucoup avec ça je trouve


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



je peux pas te bouler 

Heu j'vais m'y mettre mais pas tout de suite hein ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2006)




----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

webo admin, aïe...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)




----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

Mais comment faire sans lui ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment faire sans lui ?



Moumoutte a encore vomi dans le nid d'un piaf? 

:rateau: 
 
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moumoutte a encore vomi dans le nid d'un piaf?
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> :mouais:


Non, c'est le Fleuve jaune, crétin.


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ​


Alem en kilt ! P'tain, ca lui va aussi bien que moi le d&#233;ambulateur !


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alem en kilt ! P'tain, ca lui va aussi bien que moi le déambulateur !


_
dire qu'il n'y a plus que ça qui te fasse ériger le chibre euh... t'émoustille... encore heureux que ma mère ne voit pas ça !   _


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

Note pour moi même : se renseigner de toute urgence sur le fonctionnement de Photoshop... Cela pourrait s'avérer très utile


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Note pour moi même : se renseigner de toute urgence sur le fonctionnement de Photoshop...


Tu as une vie sociale, affective, associative? ... Dis leur adieu, dans ce cas...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Il y a qques temps, j'ai reçu de la pub pour une drôle de soirée... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas, il y avait du beau monde !


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il y avait du beau monde !



Ta DMLA est diagnostiquée ?


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

pas gentil&#8230; &#231;a.

mais il n'y a pas de t&#226;che&#8230; &#231;a fait plus propre, inqui&#233;tant, mais propre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pub à la con.


Ça m'épate toujours le temps que certaines personnes peuvent passer à bidouiller ma tronche sur leur écran.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2006)

Que veux tu, à mon âge on évite la sieste sinon le soir c'est l'insomnie...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> tof



Vous &#234;tes pass&#233; entre les mains du m&#234;me chirurgien esth&#233;tique que Jeanne Moreau, votre amie ? Il n'aurait pas un peu forc&#233; sur le lifting (effet loupe)  :rose:


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça m'épate toujours le temps que certaines personnes peuvent passer à bidouiller ma tronche sur leur écran.



Tu es tellement photogénique...


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3949352 a dit:
			
		

> Une bien belle affiche.


Apr&#232;s &#231;a, on ne pourra pas dire que je n'ai tourn&#233; *que* des merdes. 

P.S. : La bengilli est _extr&#234;mement_ bien r&#233;ussie.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Eh, sans déconner, j'ai de super bons castings non ? :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_(d'apr&#232;s une id&#233;e originale de Mackie )_


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3949498 a dit:
			
		

> _(d'après une idée originale de Mackie )_




 :rose: (non rien  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Bordel ! Si mon p&#232;re tombe l&#224;-dessus, je suis mort !!!!


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3949687 a dit:
			
		

> Bordel ! Si mon p&#232;re tombe l&#224;-dessus, je suis mort !!!!



_
&#224; l'inverse, si ma m&#232;re tombe l&#224;-dessus, j'aurais le droit &#224; une part de tarte aux pommes en plus des autres au prochain repas familial...  

...et toi aussi ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Ouais... Z'ont quand m&#234;me bien chang&#233; les m&#233;thodes de recrutement  

Bon. Ok pour la part de tarte.


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3949491 a dit:
			
		

>



Mouhahahahahaha


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Et &#231;a vous fait marrer... &#233;videmment...


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

Evidemment !


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2006)

Et c'est pas la mission des "verts" de lutter contre le flood&#8230;


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Et c'est pas la mission des "verts" de lutter contre le flood




Tu peux toujours les avertir en cliquant sur le bouton.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Et c'est pas la mission des "verts" de lutter contre le flood&#8230;


_nous ne pouvons nous emp&#234;cher d'&#234;tre stakhanoviste dans le sovkhose MacGeneration!!  

_


> Vous n'&#234;tre pas autoris&#233; &#224; donner des avertissements ou infractions aux mod&#233;rateurs.


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3950647 a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Vous n'être pas autorisé à donner des avertissements ou infractions aux modérateurs



La belle affaire

M'en vais en discuter sur le fil de la maj de vBulletin  Benjamin saura y remédier !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## le_magi61 (19 Septembre 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; WebOliver.



Tant pis, ce n'est que parti remise...


----------



## philire (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2006)

Non rien.. la charte tout ça...   

Ha si :    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2006)

... Qu'il ne fallait rien laisser traîner...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

&#233;norme celle l&#224;


----------



## twk (20 Septembre 2006)

J'avais jamais vu ce thread, c'est génial 

Oui je découvre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Qu'il ne fallait rien laisser traîner...



tu ne t'en lasses pas on dirait:love:



supermoquette a dit:


> énorme celle là



ouais c'est vrai que je peux paraitre énorme sur une moto de nain


----------



## iNano (21 Septembre 2006)




----------



## twk (21 Septembre 2006)

"Comment réussir sa vie sans connaître son père?" 

Génial


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Il fait aussi tr&#232;s bien la garbure


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2006)

A chaque fois que nous nous sommes vus, je l'ai mis au d&#233;fi de changer l'eau en vin. Tout ce qu'il a pu faire, c'est de lever le bras pour appeller le gar&#231;on et commander une bouteille. Acte qui, avouons-le, n'est pas &#224; proprement parler miraculeux (ou alors Mackie peut-&#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme un apotre).

J'avais d&#233;j&#224; connu les affres du doute religieux lorsque je l'ai vu vomir toute une nuit, le front perl&#233; et le cou tendu entre deux v&#233;hicules gar&#233;s le long du trottoir. A l'&#233;poque, je m'&#233;tais convaincu qu'il s'agissait d'une transe mystique due &#224; l'ingestion d'un poulet (animal hautement symbolique dans nombre de religions africaines).

Mais le son de ses fosses nasales lorsqu'il entre en sommeil paradoxal et la vision de l'individu dans le m&#233;tropolitain, une valise &#224; chaque main ont achev&#233;s de me convaincre.

En v&#233;rit&#233;, je vous le dis : Doqu&#233;ville n'existe pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

M&#233;zalors ... Doqu&#233;ville ... c'est iMax !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mézalors ... Doquéville ... c'est iMax !



En moins suisse


----------



## ange_63 (24 Septembre 2006)

En ce moment on voit cette pub un peu partout  alors j'ai pensé à ça:    






:rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (24 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> En ce moment on voit cette pub un peu partout  alors j'ai pensé à ça:
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Super !!



En même temps pour l'autodérision, tu ne prends pas trop de risques...   (tu aurais pu choisir une pub pour Cochonou ou le couscous Garbit...) :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Super !!
> 
> 
> 
> En même temps pour l'autodérision, tu ne prends pas trop de risques...   (tu aurais pu choisir une pub pour Cochonou ou le couscous Garbit...) :rateau:




  Mais heuuuu c'est déjà un début!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Mais heuuuu c'est déjà un début!



La suite!!!! La suite!!!! La suite!!!


Dis, tu nous fais "coeur croisé" de Playtex®?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis, tu nous fais "coeur crois&#233;" de Playtex&#174;?...



Je pensais que tu demanderais plut&#244;t la pub Dim, vu que nous avons d&#233;j&#224; eu un avant go&#251;t


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_bon, on se calme ? les hormones ? un certain manque ? 












ouais, vous poussez merde, je suis oblig&#233; d'&#234;tre faux-cul en &#233;crivant en vert en plus... 
_


----------



## ange_63 (24 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3982994 a dit:
			
		

> ouais, vous poussez merde, je suis oblig&#233; d'&#234;tre faux-cul en &#233;crivant en vert en plus...
> 
> [/I][/COLOR]



  MDR!!! 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La suite!!!! La suite!!!! La suite!!!
> 
> 
> Dis, tu nous fais "coeur crois&#233;" de Playtex®?...



Pour ma part je pr&#233;f&#232;re Aubade


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> MDR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part je préfère Aubade



Ouais moi aussi :love:  (à l'origine posté dans AP)


----------



## benkenobi (25 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est évidemment un montage photo !!!!



Bien sûr ange, moi je sais que ton corps est beaucoup plus harmonieux en réalité... :love: :rose: :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Bien sûr ange, moi je sais que ton corps est beaucoup plus harmonieux en réalité... :love: :rose: :rateau:




 :rateau: Ha bon!!!! 
Merci du compliment!  :love: 

Mais arrête un peu de mater derrière mes carreaux toi!  hein...ça suffi maintenant!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> http://tibomong4.free.fr/images/fatalpat.jpg​



Ils semblent bien trop au lit pour &#234;tre phoniques !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils semblent bien trop au lit pour être phoniques !



Pascal, Pascal... Tu me désespères, tu sais?... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pascal, Pascal... Tu me désespères, tu sais?... :mouais:



Ah ! Tu m'as fait peur, j'ai cru que tu allais me dire que je te navrais à un point ... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (26 Août 2008)

C'est calme par ici...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est calme par ici...


Tiens ? Tu fais de la provoc, toi, ménant ? En manque de bans ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2008)

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2008)

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2008)

Mais quelle bourrique, cette Tibo 

Peut plus te bouler, mais le c&#339;ur y est


----------



## MamaCass (29 Août 2008)

Excellent, je l'ai boulé pour toi :love:


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2008)

vBull m'empèche de te donner un coup de boule mais le coeur y est.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que Patoch sera d'accord avec moi : il a pris un coup de vieux, et grossi, CCM...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je pense que Patoch sera d'accord avec moi : il a pris un coup de vieux, et grossi, CCM...



Ô combien!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je pense que Patoch sera d'accord avec moi : il a pris un coup de vieux, et grossi, CCM...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ô combien!



C'est vrai en plus... ptain quelle vie de chien...  





Sinon, vous perdez rien pour attendre Chapi et Chapo...  

Tibo :


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Hé hé hé.


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



Hummm, un vrai nid de bad boys :love: 


 Tibo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:


> Hummm, un vrai nid de bad boys :love:
> 
> 
> Tibo



Bof, juste une bande de bras cassés... que dis je, de doigts cassés...


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bof, juste une bande de bras cassés... que dis je, de doigts cassés...



Tu dis ça parce que tu es le seul qui n'est pas cité sur l'affiche ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu es le seul qui n'est pas cité sur l'affiche ?



C'est vrai que lui aussi fait partie des doigts cassés   :love:

PS : Merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2009)

Mon pseudo s'écrit pas comme ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mon pseudo s'écrit pas comme ça.



D. U. C. O. N.   ?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D. U. C. O. N.   ?...


Non. Pas avec des ".", avec des "_". 


C_U_N_N_A_R_D.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2009)




----------



## yvos (15 Août 2009)

Où se font les inscriptions ?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Où se font les inscriptions ?!


Sur invitation uniquement.  

@ Paul : Grand sot ! :love:


----------



## teo (15 Août 2009)

Zut, je vais louper ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2009)

Quel style Grand Doc ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2009)

En souvenir du point culminant de la dernière Apple Expo parisienne ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2009)

​


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Sindanárië (1 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


>



ayaaaah comme c'est moche


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2011)

​


----------

